# new hen with diahorea...weak and pale..



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All.

I have hybrids and have recently added 4 to my 2 old girls.One of the new girls (amber star hybrid hen) is struggling and ive tried to save her and worried about her.
Within a couple of days she became very pale comb and picked her up very light and doesnt seem to have grown or started to lay like the others.
I have obseved her having waterey diahorea and i bought some nutridrops and gave for few days and she seemed to start to eat and drink again,however she seems to still have diahorea and is moving about but only just and still pale and light.

I have only used natural products before however have ordered online coxoid but im concerned it says for pigeons and dont know whether to try or not......any suggestions or previous experience of this???


----------

